# By Terry



## Monsy (Oct 15, 2016)

I am sorry if this thread already exist I couldn't find it. I noticed nordstrom is selling it now. What are the must haves?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 15, 2016)

I've heard good things about the Ombre Blackstars (eyeshadow sticks), as well as the Rouge Terrybly lipsticks. I've yet to try anything, though.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 15, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I am sorry if this thread already exist I couldn't find it. I noticed nordstrom is selling it now. What are the must haves?



The Baume de Rose lip balm is pretty good, I prefer Jack Black tho. I also have the loose powder - it's decent, but I rarely reach for it. Oh, and I have one of the eye pencils, a light shimmery pink, which is really pretty.
I've heard bad things about the foundation brush that looks like the Artis oval ones, apparently it breaks easily, so I'm gonna steer clear of that one.

I want to try one of the Click Stick lipsticks soon, probably #2.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 16, 2016)

Baume de rose I was curious about because i have very dry lips.

She was involved in creating of YSL touche eclat and I heard her version is even better

This is other stuff I am eyeing:

cover expert
Beauty Professor: By Terry Cover Expert...Swatches of ALL Shade Options

Densiliss concealer
Beauty Professor: By Terry Terrybly Densiliss Concealer...Swatches of Every Shade!

A Concealer that Looks GORG in Photos, but is Good For You? WHAAT?!  – Huda Beauty – Makeup and Beauty Blog, How To, Makeup Tutorial, DIY, Drugstore Products, Celebrity Beauty Secrets and Tips

By Terry Terrybly Densiliss Concealer Review - Really Ree


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 16, 2016)

The Terrybly Densillis concealer is, hands down, the best concealer I have ever used. I wholeheartedly recommend it! Definitely my #1 pick from the line and #1 Undereye concealer pick in general. 

I also like the hyaluronic hydra powder and the Ombré Blackstars (Bronze Moon and Misty Rock).


----------



## ryan-eh (Oct 21, 2016)

Seconding Misty Rock.  I've got several of the Blackstar sticks and that is the most distinctive and always looks great.  I'm in the middle of moving but I'll swatch them when things calm down.  Definitely going to give the concealer a try.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2017)

IG pics of the summer collection -new Sun designer palettes, Stylo Blackstars and Tea to Tan

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> IG pics of the summer collection -new Sun designer palettes, Stylo Blackstars and Tea to Tan Instagram



*
Oooooh girl! I think you are right. The bronzer part of what is prolly Tan & Flash Cruise 2 looks lighter. The original is below. 
*


*I think I will go get the original before no longer available. 
*


----------



## MissTania (Mar 11, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> IG pics of the summer collection -new Sun designer palettes, Stylo Blackstars and Tea to Tan
> 
> Instagram




Gorgeous! I think I'm going to start collecting these, starting with the original two which are still available here!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 11, 2017)

anyone uses her foundations? any good?


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 11, 2017)

Monsy said:


> anyone uses her foundations? any good?


I have used Light Expert and Sheer Expert. I really liked Light Expert...great buildable and luminous foundation. Too bad it comes with so little. That's why I didn't repurchase. Sheer Expert is good but definitely sheer...I would rather Chantecaille TM.  

Im very curious about Terrybly Densillis foundation but hesitant because I've heard it's a matte finish and I'm into the glow.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 11, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I have used Light Expert and Sheer Expert. I really liked Light Expert...great buildable and luminous foundation. Too bad it comes with so little. That's why I didn't repurchase. Sheer Expert is good but definitely sheer...I would rather Chantecaille TM.
> 
> *Im very curious about Terrybly Densillis foundation but hesitant because I've heard it's a matte finish and I'm into the glow.*



that's the one i was curious about
but the same thing bothers me I've read it's pretty matte and i like hydrating and glowy


----------



## MissTania (Mar 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> Oooooh girl! I think you are right. The bronzer part of what is prolly Tan & Flash Cruise 2 looks lighter. The original is below.
> *
> View attachment 59102
> ...


I bought this one today! It's my first product from By Terry.

The packaging and chevron blush pans are really pretty to look at, looks very high end and creative!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 12, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I bought this one today! It's my first product from By Terry.
> The packaging and chevron blush pans are really pretty to look at, looks very high end and creative!



* I am totally jelly! Please do let us know how it performs when you get a change to play with it! *


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> that's the one i was curious about
> but the same thing bothers me I've read it's pretty matte and i like hydrating and glowy



i emailed Beautylish and asked for samples of two shades...they'll be here in 3-5 business days


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 13, 2017)

Monsy said:


> anyone uses her foundations? any good?



I love both the Cover Expert (which you can sheer out), and Sheer Expert. I also use the CC Cream RELIGIOUSLY. Best primer ever, and it's like skincare so... WIN! And it smells like heaven. I used it on myself and clients, and they always remark how good their skin looks with just the CC cream. Sometimes I can even get away with wearing it alone with a little pressed powder.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 13, 2017)

thank you so much. I was interested in cover expert also - I do like more coverage


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 13, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I bought this one today! It's my first product from By Terry.
> The packaging and chevron blush pans are really pretty to look at, looks very high end and creative!



 *I ordered mine too*


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> I love both the Cover Expert (which you can sheer out), and Sheer Expert. I also use the CC Cream RELIGIOUSLY. Best primer ever, and it's like skincare so... WIN! And it smells like heaven. I used it on myself and clients, and they always remark how good their skin looks with just the CC cream. Sometimes I can even get away with wearing it alone with a little pressed powder.



Do you use the CC cream in the tube or one of the CC cellularose Briightening lumi serums?


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 16, 2017)

My Terrybly Densiliss foundation samples arrived yesterday. It's only been one day of wearing it but it's working SO well on my skin so I'm excited about it. If it keeps blowing me away then I will purchase soon since I have another foundation that will be finished soon. 

The shades are definutly a little wonky. They run quite light. My best match is #5...was not expecting that.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2017)

how much does it cover?


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 16, 2017)

Medium and buildable in my more problematic areas.


----------



## MissTania (Mar 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * I am totally jelly! Please do let us know how it performs when you get a change to play with it! *





fur4elise said:


> *I ordered mine too*


I hope to try it soon - I have been pressed for time lately. I hope you get yours soon and look forward to hearing if you love it!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Medium and buildable in my more problematic areas.


thank you


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 18, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I hope to try it soon - I have been pressed for time lately. I hope you get yours soon and look forward to hearing if you love it!



*I did get mine a couple days ago and it is a pretty palette inside and out. I wore it once for a workday face! I find that the bronzer side of the palette to be a bit powdery, so a light hand and using a soft brush is key for me to keep things under control. The blush side is less powdery, but nicely pigmented. It wore pretty well through my workday, about 8 hours. I plan to wear it again this evening.
*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2017)

Beautylish just put up early access for the palettes.  I haven't known early access to ever be longer than a week before launch.  Their picture of the products is different as well.  I don't know what to think.  But if it is launching soon more pics should be forthcoming.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 23, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> My Terrybly Densiliss foundation samples arrived yesterday. It's only been one day of wearing it but it's working SO well on my skin so I'm excited about it. If it keeps blowing me away then I will purchase soon since I have another foundation that will be finished soon.
> 
> The shades are definutly a little wonky. They run quite light. My best match is #5...was not expecting that.



if you want to buy it it is 25% off at bluemercury


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 23, 2017)

Instagram

Another look at one of the new summer palettes


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 23, 2017)

*By Terry Tropical Sunset Sun Designer Collection 2017
Beautyprofessor*






*These are pretty. Of the two I like #4 Savannah Love. 
Since I just got last year's Tan & Flash Cruise, I'm not going to jump for this release quite yet.*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 23, 2017)

YarahFlower said:


> Instagram Another look at one of the new summer palettes



*Great beautiful minds think alike!  You were posting while I was crafting...lol*


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 23, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *By Terry Tropical Sunset Sun Designer Collection 2017
> Beautyprofessor*
> View attachment 59318
> 
> ...



Omg...im getting them both


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 23, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Great beautiful minds think alike!  You were posting while I was crafting...lol*



Lol, indeed my dear!!!! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you [MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION] !


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 23, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> I love both the Cover Expert (which you can sheer out), and Sheer Expert. I also use the CC Cream RELIGIOUSLY. Best primer ever, and it's like skincare so... WIN! And it smells like heaven. I used it on myself and clients, and they always remark how good their skin looks with just the CC cream. Sometimes I can even get away with wearing it alone with a little pressed powder.



The CC Cellularose Moisturising Cream?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 24, 2017)

By Terry Glow Expert Duo Stick - Tutorial - YouTube

I just bought all 3! They look so natural & glowy.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2017)

I also got that new Sulwhasoo makeup balancer in Pink shade 1. So far, I really like it. It gives the skin a beautiful flawless look with light to medium radiance.Not a sheen but a healthy skin glow. Makeup goes on over it nicely.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> By Terry Glow Expert Duo Stick - Tutorial - YouTube
> 
> I just bought all 3! They look so natural & glowy.


I have these.  Well 2 anyway.  I wanted all three but Peach one was sold out. The SA said she would let me know when it came back in stock.  I think I need to just try another retailer.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> By Terry Glow Expert Duo Stick - Tutorial - YouTube
> 
> I just bought all 3! They look so natural & glowy.



OMG i want the amber one


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2017)

Monsy said:


> OMG i want the amber one



YES! That amber one is gorgeous!! It's on Nordies. The pink one is BO & the coral/peachy one is SO from a BO.

I ordered mine from Dermstore with the 20% off sale! Great buy.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 25, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have these.  Well 2 anyway.  I wanted all three but Peach one was sold out. The SA said she would let me know when it came back in stock.  I think I need to just try another retailer.



What do you think of them?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> I love both the Cover Expert (which you can sheer out), and Sheer Expert. I also use the CC Cream RELIGIOUSLY. Best primer ever, and it's like skincare so... WIN! And it smells like heaven. I used it on myself and clients, and they always remark how good their skin looks with just the CC cream. Sometimes I can even get away with wearing it alone with a little pressed powder.




Where are you dear!? lol I NEED more info from you!!! See my above post/question.


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Where are you dear!? lol I NEED more info from you!!! See my above post/question.



HI! I'm so sorry... I need to be in this forum more often. I don't have the glow stick things. Was that question meant for me?


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> The CC Cellularose Moisturising Cream?



Oh here it is! YES. SWEAR BY IT. I have tried my best to use cheaper bases, but honestly this formula is just BEYOND. I use it alone on good skin days and under foundation as a primer. Love this stuff!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> Oh here it is! YES. SWEAR BY IT. I have tried my best to use cheaper bases, but honestly this formula is just BEYOND. I use it alone on good skin days and under foundation as a primer. Love this stuff!



Ah, thank you my dear!!! I bought all three of the blush glow sticks but I'll get this now. I always love your input on products


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 29, 2017)

Happy to help!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Ohmygosh I LOVE these - all 3 shades are so glowy & natural on. Super skin-like smooth. NATURAL!!! I also love the bronze shade on my eyelid. Even the coral which looks quite bright in the tube is SUPER natural looking on. All 3 highlighter shade are soooo beautiful on the skin.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2017)

how would you compare texture to nars multiples?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

SUCKA Alert - on my Dermstore boxes, they gave me another 20% off code sooooooooooo I ordered By Terry:

CC Cellularose Moisturising Cream
Densiliss Concealer


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> how would you compare texture to nars multiples?



The new Nars multiples are so skin like and smooth & the glow sticks are pretty similar only even silkier & glowy. I love how they make my skin look fresh & youthful. Nars are more matte but not dry looking.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2017)

how about old /permanent multiples? I have love/hate relationship with them


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> how about old /permanent multiples? I have love/hate relationship with them



Haha, yes. I love the shades of the older Multiples, but they are much drier in comparison. The new multiples are extremely nice. They don't look like blush but more like healthy skin lit from within color. The By Terry are really superior in texture, shade & blending into the skin.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 30, 2017)

*A Comprehensive Look at the BY TERRY Tropical Break Collection*




beautyprofessor ~ linked above


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 30, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ohmygosh I LOVE these - all 3 shades are so glowy & natural on. Super skin-like smooth. NATURAL!!! I also love the bronze shade on my eyelid. Even the coral which looks quite bright in the tube is SUPER natural looking on. All 3 highlighter shade are soooo beautiful on the skin.
> 
> View attachment 59407
> 
> ...



Omg omg omg omg omg. I've been trying not to buy these ...after seeing your swatches I couldnt help myself, I ordered 2 out of 3. Still debating on the pink option. I'm going to purchase the new sun designer palettes tomorrow, so the pink duo stick just may end up in my order, lol! 

Those new palettes are so pretty! The by terry face palettes are my absolute favorite!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 30, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *A Comprehensive Look at the BY TERRY Tropical Break Collection*
> 
> View attachment 59421
> View attachment 59422
> ...



I seriously need both. Her face palettes are top notch!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2017)

YarahFlower said:


> Omg omg omg omg omg. I've been trying not to buy these ...after seeing your swatches I couldnt help myself, I ordered 2 out of 3. Still debating on the pink option. I'm going to purchase the new sun designer palettes tomorrow, so the pink duo stick just may end up in my order, lol!
> 
> Those new palettes are so pretty! The by terry face palettes are my absolute favorite!



 They will look amazing on your beautiful face my dear!!! I'm glad you got the pink one too because it is one of THE prettiest shades of pink on the skin. Very very flattering. I'll probably get the palette too lol. I love this line of makeup.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 30, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Haha, yes. I love the shades of the older Multiples, but they are much drier in comparison. The new multiples are extremely nice. They don't look like blush but more like healthy skin lit from within color. The By Terry are really superior in texture, shade & blending into the skin.



Oopsie!  Sorry I was late in my response.  I see you got them and love them.  I haven't worn them in awhile. I got them quite awhile ago. I think January.  I know I wore them a few times and then something else turned my eye, probably Tom Ford or something.  Hee Hee I love how you can just sweep on blush and highlighter at the same time.  

I ended up getting the last one.  The pink one.  I ordered from Nordies for their triple point event.  I ordered it under the SpaceNk brand.  I also order a Kevyn Aucoin brush and planned to get the purple highlighter palette.  Well, I go to check out and no highlighter palette. I order anyway and the next day, highlighter palette is back in stock.  I live chatted and they told me to place an order and they will adjust the points.  I also asked if I could get the Space NK GWP since I would have qualified with that palette and they said yes!  The GWP just arrived ahead of the products.  Great stuff!  The Smith & Cult gloss looks like a YSL Gloss Volupte that I just love!  Kevyn Aucoin lip pencil looks nice too along with the other skin care products.  SpaceNK usually does really nice GWPs.  Anyway, I'm happy with Nordies right now.  I wasn't when they cancelled the ebates but maybe it will all balance out.

But we shall see if I like the pink glow stick as much as the other 2.  I know it is the more popular one of the 3.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oopsie!  Sorry I was late in my response.  I see you got them and love them.  I haven't worn them in awhile. I got them quite awhile ago. I think January.  I know I wore them a few times and then something else turned my eye, probably Tom Ford or something.  Hee Hee I love how you can just sweep on blush and highlighter at the same time.
> 
> I ended up getting the last one.  The pink one.  I ordered from Nordies for their triple point event.  I ordered it under the SpaceNk brand.  I also order a Kevyn Aucoin brush and planned to get the purple highlighter palette.  Well, I go to check out and no highlighter palette. I order anyway and the next day, highlighter palette is back in stock.  I live chatted and they told me to place an order and they will adjust the points.  I also asked if I could get the Space NK GWP since I would have qualified with that palette and they said yes!  The GWP just arrived ahead of the products.  Great stuff!  The Smith & Cult gloss looks like a YSL Gloss Volupte that I just love!  Kevyn Aucoin lip pencil looks nice too along with the other skin care products.  SpaceNK usually does really nice GWPs.  Anyway, I'm happy with Nordies right now.  I wasn't when they cancelled the ebates but maybe it will all balance out.
> 
> But we shall see if I like the pink glow stick as much as the other 2.  I know it is the more popular one of the 3.



Sounds like you got some really nice things dear! You know, I noticed that happens A LOT on Nordies - the product is there & then it says sold out but is back there the next day or so. Almost like they are changing it on the site but it's not really sold out. It's happened to me quite a bit.  I hope you like the pink on because I think its the prettiest most wearable flattering pink. Let me know what you think of it when you get it. I really really hate not getting the ebates! I agree, I have gotten some good GWP lately.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 31, 2017)

while you are mentioning Kevin A I really liked the other palette bronzey one... anyone has that? is it must have?


----------



## Haven (Mar 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ohmygosh I LOVE these - all 3 shades are so glowy & natural on. Super skin-like smooth. NATURAL!!! I also love the bronze shade on my eyelid. Even the coral which looks quite bright in the tube is SUPER natural looking on. All 3 highlighter shade are soooo beautiful on the skin.
> 
> View attachment 59407
> 
> ...


Thank you for the swatches! The colors are amazing.

Let us know how they wear. I have heard both positive and negative comments on wear time.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

Haven said:


> Thank you for the swatches! The colors are amazing.
> 
> Let us know how they wear. I have heard both positive and negative comments on wear time.



Hi!!! The wear time on me was great even through a run. It lasted all day. They are so pretty irl on.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

I think I've entered a new rabbit hole with this line!!! I just got my order of the CC Cream that Ingenue recommended & the Densiliss under eye concealer & wow do I ever love both! Thank goodness I bought them with the 20% discount. The concealer is super natural looking. The CC Cream had me a bit worried because it looked slightly yellow tinted (nude shade) but it makes your skin really flawless second skin looking. They are a beautiful natural looking combination of products. I hope my skin likes them. The only thing is that the CC Cream has a scent to it  It's kind of disappeared after wearing it a little bit. They should just leave scents out of all makeup products - except Guerlain lol


----------



## Monsy (Apr 1, 2017)

I was always curious about the concealer. I am scared to get into this line


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I was always curious about the concealer. I am scared to get into this line



I resisted it after getting last years palette which I really like. It seems like the deep end of the $$$ pool! I read a zillion reviews on the concealer & there only seemed to be a very small percentage that felt that it didn't give them enough coverage. Its just fine for me. And, for old ladies like me, it really does not settle into the skin under the eyes. Its very soft & pretty. Not that I have wrinkles yet or anything  It also has a nice brightening effect.


----------



## Haven (Apr 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I think I've entered a new rabbit hole with this line!!! I just got my order of the CC Cream that Ingenue recommended & the Densiliss under eye concealer & wow do I ever love both! Thank goodness I bought them with the 20% discount. The concealer is super natural looking. The CC Cream had me a bit worried because it looked slightly yellow tinted (nude shade) but it makes your skin really flawless second skin looking. They are a beautiful natural looking combination of products. I hope my skin likes them. The only thing is that the CC Cream has a scent to it  It's kind of disappeared after wearing it a little bit. They should just leave scents out of all makeup products - except Guerlain lol



Speaking of rabbit holes...  The new summer 2017 palettes are now available on beautylish.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

Haven said:


> Speaking of rabbit holes...  The new summer 2017 palettes are now available on beautylish.



AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! What a friend you are!


----------



## Haven (Apr 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA!!!! What a friend you are!



Trust me. I am falling into that hole alongside you. I may have just ordered both palettes...


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

Haven said:


> Trust me. I am falling into that hole alongside you. I may have just ordered both palettes...



Of course you did! They're so beautiful. I may have done the same thing


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh, so my concealer & CC cream still look exactly the same as they did when I applied them earlier today! YAY!!! I LOVE how the two look so flawless/seamless together. The scent went away on the cream thank goodness


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I was always curious about the concealer. I am scared to get into this line



the concealer is incredible


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Of course you did! They're so beautiful. I may have done the same thing



I almost just the same thing but stopped myself at the last moment lol. Need to remind myself that I dropped a small fortune on Tom Ford recently and must be good lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I almost just the same thing but stopped myself at the last moment lol. Need to remind myself that I dropped a small fortune on Tom Ford recently and must be good lol.




Well at least ONE of us has restraint!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> the concealer is incredible



You love it! I kept watching it sell out on Nordies over & over & over. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> You love it! I kept watching it sell out on Nordies over & over & over. I'm very happy with it.


I do love it! It was the ONLY undereye concealer I used for 2 years. I tried others, but none could compare. Until Sisley. But let's not even go there right now lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I do love it! It was the ONLY undereye concealer I used for 2 years. I tried others, but none could compare. Until Sisley. But let's not even go there right now lol.



OMGosh...now you have to tell me about the Sisley!!!! LOL...seriously! How is it?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 2, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I do love it! It was the ONLY undereye concealer I used for 2 years. I tried others, but none could compare. Until Sisley. But let's not even go there right now lol.



i've heard the same thing about sisley.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> OMGosh...now you have to tell me about the Sisley!!!! LOL...seriously! How is it?



Its so beautiful! It covers and corrects, no settling, longer lasting, natural but brightening...I can't imagine anything better haha. Also I use it around my nose where I have redness and it lasts all day there as well. I tried it when it was Cinco de Mayo and I wandered into a Neimans after some festivities. I bought it instantly when I saw myself in the mirror after the SA applied it. Blame it on the tequila. 

But I still love By Terry too!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Its so beautiful! It covers and corrects, no settling, longer lasting, natural but brightening...I can't imagine anything better haha. Also I use it around my nose where I have redness and it lasts all day there as well. I tried it when it was Cinco de Mayo and I wandered into a Neimans after some festivities. I bought it instantly when I saw myself in the mirror after the SA applied it. Blame it on the tequila.
> 
> But I still love By Terry too!



Thanks hun! I read a BUNCH of reviews today...some pretty whiney negative & others love it.  Haha, yes of course it was the tequila! I blame most of my late night shopping sprees on Merlot  Eh, we all know I'll end up getting it lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol! Report back when you do!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2017)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 60611




Ahhhh, love By Terry. Are those concealers or what. Do we have a when?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2017)

have no idea. i am just so excited for blushes


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> have no idea. i am just so excited for blushes



They look gorg!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 5, 2017)

Instagram

3 new items. the one in the compact is powder


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 5, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Instagram
> 
> 3 new items. the one in the compact is powder



That powder is beautiful. Darn!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> have no idea. i am just so excited for blushes


ok i was totally wrong, those are powders 



	

		
			
		

		
	
This Matte & Glow dual compact powder is ideal for all skin tones to instantly mattify, highlight and set make-up for an all-over perfection. Enriched with I.M.C® (Intensive Mimetic Camouflage) technology and premium self-adaptive light-focus pigments, its airy soft-touch texture can be applied in single or duo shades, alone, for lightweight touch-ups or over foundation to provide a flawless natural looking-glow.This Matte & Glow dual compact powder is ideal for all skin tones to instantly mattify, highlight and set make-up for an all-over perfection. Enriched with I.M.C® (Intensive Mimetic Camouflage) technology and premium self-adaptive light-focus pigments, its airy soft-touch texture can be applied in single or duo shades, alone, for lightweight touch-ups or over foundation to provide a flawless natural looking-glow.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ahhhh, love By Terry. Are those concealers or what. Do we have a when?



yes concealers!!

The all-in-one multi-tasking concealer for easy and precise touch ups in a single click to reveal the most well rested look ever! This creamy lightweight formula provides a velvet smooth finish to erase, conceal, brighten and contour. Derived from I.M.C®* technology to seamlessly hide dark circles, wrinkles, fine lines and imperfections with its ergonomic drop-shaped tip applicator.It can be worn on bare skin or on top of makeup:- Click** to offer a single dosage.- Apply on areas to correct.- Gently tap with finger or use a brush.**One way system – Preserves concealer shape and formulaThe all-in-one multi-tasking concealer for easy and precise touch ups in a single click to reveal the most well rested look ever! This creamy lightweight formula provides a velvet smooth finish to erase, conceal, brighten and contour. Derived from I.M.C®* technology to seamlessly hide dark circles, wrinkles, fine lines and imperfections with its ergonomic drop-shaped tip applicator.It can be worn on bare skin or on top of makeup:- Click** to offer a single dosage.- Apply on areas to correct.- Gently tap with finger or use a brush.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2017)

Monsy said:


> yes concealers!!
> 
> The all-in-one multi-tasking concealer for easy and precise touch ups in a single click to reveal the most well rested look ever! This creamy lightweight formula provides a velvet smooth finish to erase, conceal, brighten and contour. Derived from I.M.C®* technology to seamlessly hide dark circles, wrinkles, fine lines and imperfections with its ergonomic drop-shaped tip applicator.It can be worn on bare skin or on top of makeup:- Click** to offer a single dosage.- Apply on areas to correct.- Gently tap with finger or use a brush.**One way system – Preserves concealer shape and formulaThe all-in-one multi-tasking concealer for easy and precise touch ups in a single click to reveal the most well rested look ever! This creamy lightweight formula provides a velvet smooth finish to erase, conceal, brighten and contour. Derived from I.M.C®* technology to seamlessly hide dark circles, wrinkles, fine lines and imperfections with its ergonomic drop-shaped tip applicator.It can be worn on bare skin or on top of makeup:- Click** to offer a single dosage.- Apply on areas to correct.- Gently tap with finger or use a brush.
> 
> ...



They sound amazing. Are they out now? Going to go look around.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2017)

*THIS! May be a must have!

By Terry Preciosity Flash Light Compact*






*Description from britishbeautyblogger:
Based on the same principle as the By Terry Compact Expert Dual Powders with a two tone powder, the central circle is a shimmering peachy shade with golden twinkles. The outer rim is more of a bronzed gold decorated with shapes. The overall effect is a light, rosy gold highlight.

By Terry description: Subtle amber-rose gold powder. Pre-order on Barneys ~ $65*


----------



## Monsy (Oct 12, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> They sound amazing. Are they out now? Going to go look around.



sabrina reviewed them


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 20, 2017)

I ordered a few By Terry products from Beautylish this morning. I bought the CC Lumi-Serum in Sunny Flash because I have been wanting to try it for a while now.  I also got one of the new Dual Powders in #3  Apricot Glow.  I'm really excited about this! I thought about also purchasing the holiday dual powder, but decided to just go with Apricot Glow only. And last, I bought the Ombre Blackstar holiday gift set for my mom for Christmas. She is a fan of Laura Mercier caviar sticks, and, to me, By Terry is a superior formula. Hopefully she likes them! If not...I will take them off her hands


----------



## boschicka (Oct 20, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I ordered a few By Terry products from Beautylish this morning. I bought the CC Lumi-Serum in Sunny Flash because I have been wanting to try it for a while now.  I also got one of the new Dual Powders in #3  Apricot Glow.  I'm really excited about this! I thought about also purchasing the holiday dual powder, but decided to just go with Apricot Glow only. And last, I bought the Ombre Blackstar holiday gift set for my mom for Christmas. She is a fan of Laura Mercier caviar sticks, and, to me, By Terry is a superior formula. Hopefully she likes them! If not...I will take them off her hands



Nice haul!  Would love to hear what you think of Apricot Glow.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Nice haul!  Would love to hear what you think of Apricot Glow.



I'll definitely report back! Hopefully with some swatches.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 24, 2017)

*By Terry Preciosity Flash Dual Compact Highlighter Swatch*



(Linda Hallberg)


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *By Terry Preciosity Flash Dual Compact Highlighter Swatch*
> 
> View attachment 62022
> 
> (Linda Hallberg)



That is very pretty! Thanks


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 24, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *By Terry Preciosity Flash Dual Compact Highlighter Swatch*
> 
> View attachment 62022
> 
> (Linda Hallberg)



Thank you for posting!

my Apricot Glow should be here today!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 24, 2017)

[MENTION=94524]Alysse011[/MENTION] & [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] ~


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 24, 2017)

I got my goodies today! It's taking all my self restraint to not gift myself one of the cream shadow stick gift sets haha. 

The compact in Apricot Glow is beautiful! At first I was a little taken aback because I have heard that both shades are more along the highlighter side instead of the "matte and glow" way it is marketed, so I was expecting essentially two highlighter shades. However, the outer ring is, for me, not highlighter-y at all. It is a really good match actually for my pale winter skin tone! I tried it today as soon as I opened it (as you do) in my T zone, and it was lovely! Less glowy than meteorites but not necessarily matte, and incredibly finely milled. It's gorgeous to set makeup on me. The inner shade is a beautiful highlighter. I swept it on my cheekbones and love the effect. I will use both shades tomorrow all day and see how they hold up. 

I used the Wayne Goss Airbrush and was able to get into each color separately. However, a brush much bigger will definitely cause you to pick up both shades. 

I will I'll try to swatch the compact tomorrow. The outer rim color is really close to my skin tone so I'm not sure how it will show.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 25, 2017)

By Terry is 20% off at Dermstore. Code is color20

i may go ahead and get the cream shadow set for myself lol


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 25, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> By Terry is 20% off at Dermstore. Code is color20
> i may go ahead and get the cream shadow set for myself lol



*LOL! Great minds! I meant to post about the sale yesterday and forgot! It goes through Oct 27th! + 4% Ebates!  

p.s. Does any one use the Baume de Rose? I flirted with trying it last year, but it is pricey. The little ornament size is very tempting.*


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 25, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! Great minds! I meant to post about the sale yesterday and forgot! It goes through Oct 27th! + 4% Ebates!
> 
> p.s. Does any one use the Baume de Rose? I flirted with trying it last year, but it is pricey. The little ornament size is very tempting.*



I just bought that BdR ornament! It's for my DIL Christmas stocking. I think I need one for myself. I've been wanting to try this for a long time.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2017)

Anybody try the mascara?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I got my goodies today! It's taking all my self restraint to not gift myself one of the cream shadow stick gift sets haha.
> 
> The compact in Apricot Glow is beautiful! At first I was a little taken aback because I have heard that both shades are more along the highlighter side instead of the "matte and glow" way it is marketed, so I was expecting essentially two highlighter shades. However, the outer ring is, for me, not highlighter-y at all. It is a really good match actually for my pale winter skin tone! I tried it today as soon as I opened it (as you do) in my T zone, and it was lovely! Less glowy than meteorites but not necessarily matte, and incredibly finely milled. It's gorgeous to set makeup on me. The inner shade is a beautiful highlighter. I swept it on my cheekbones and love the effect. I will use both shades tomorrow all day and see how they hold up.
> 
> ...



I really want to get one or two of these but I'm not sure which shade. What is your skin tone? I'm a NW15 in Mac 10 in Chanel. Are you darker than that?
I'm thinking shade 2 or 3 Rosy Glow or Apricot Glow..but if its a skin powder do I need shade one???

Here's a good review:
By Terry Archives | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## boschicka (Oct 27, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I really want to get one or two of these but I'm not sure which shade. What is your skin tone? I'm a NW15 in Mac 10 in Chanel. Are you darker than that?
> I'm thinking shade 2 or 3 Rosy Glow or Apricot Glow..but if its a skin powder do I need shade one???
> 
> Here's a good review:
> By Terry Archives | The Beauty Look Book



I agonized over this myself. I finally went with Beige...something and Sun...something. I know, I'm the worst. 
Got one for all over and one for blush.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I agonized over this myself. I finally went with Beige...something and Sun...something. I know, I'm the worst.
> Got one for all over and one for blush.



lol...hey, I have to go look at boxes or packing slips to remember what the names are So this is my dilemma too ...do I get it as powder that matches my skin with a highlighter or do I get it as a blush/highlight shade. So you did both. Did you get them already?

Actually, I put the first 3 in my cart.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 27, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> lol...hey, I have to go look at boxes or packing slips to remember what the names are So this is my dilemma too ...do I get it as powder that matches my skin with a highlighter or do I get it as a blush/highlight shade. So you did both. Did you get them already?
> 
> Actually, I put the first 3 in my cart.



I based my decisions on the swatches from The Beauty Look Book.  I went with Beige Nude b/c the darker shade looks very matte and seems like I can mix it nicely with the highlight shade to get a glow all over my face.  And mixed, I think they will be the right shade for me.
I picked Sun Desire as a blush b/c it's the right color for blush for me and again, mixed, I think it will make a nice highlighty blush.  I doubt I will have the patience to use the powders separately, so I factored that into my decision as well.  I just ordered them yesterday, I believe, so I don't have them yet to report on.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 27, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I based my decisions on the swatches from The Beauty Look Book.  I went with Beige Nude b/c the darker shade looks very matte and seems like I can mix it nicely with the highlight shade to get a glow all over my face.  And mixed, I think they will be the right shade for me.
> I picked Sun Desire as a blush b/c it's the right color for blush for me and again, mixed, I think it will make a nice highlighty blush.  I doubt I will have the patience to use the powders separately, so I factored that into my decision as well.  I just ordered them yesterday, I believe, so I don't have them yet to report on.



 That was well thought out lol! I agree, I want to use them as one powder too. I guess I need to think this through a bit. It shouldn't be this difficult for makeup. Thank You!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 27, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That was well thought out lol! I agree, I want to use them as one powder too. I guess I need to think this through a bit. *It shouldn't be this difficult for makeup*. Thank You!!!!



I agree. I normally get annoyed with wishy washy products not having a set purpose, etc., but for some reason I was hell-bent on getting some of these.  Hopefully they will be worth the effort!


----------



## patentg33k (Oct 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That was well thought out lol! I agree, I want to use them as one powder too. I guess I need to think this through a bit. It shouldn't be this difficult for makeup. Thank You!!!!



I'm NC15 MAC and Sabrina suggested Sun Desire (blush) and Beige Nude (more of a bronze/contour and center highlight) for me. Maybe the 20% off will push me to order them? I'm definitely warm compared to you Elegant!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2017)

patentg33k said:


> I'm NC15 MAC and Sabrina suggested Sun Desire (blush) and Beige Nude (more of a bronze/contour and center highlight) for me. Maybe the 20% off will push me to order them? I'm definitely warm compared to you Elegant!


Thank you, that helps. The 20% makes them very affordable. Yes, I'm cool/neutral/pink  
Are you only getting one?


----------



## patentg33k (Oct 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you, that helps. The 20% makes them very affordable. Yes, I'm cool/neutral/pink
> Are you only getting one?



I'm still undecided, but if I order it will be at least these two.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 28, 2017)

So I noticed today which I didn't before...if you read under the description a bit, it actually tells you what each shade will do. It's a bit more helpful. So I think I'm going to start with 1 & 2 first to see how I like them.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I really want to get one or two of these but I'm not sure which shade. What is your skin tone? I'm a NW15 in Mac 10 in Chanel. Are you darker than that?
> I'm thinking shade 2 or 3 Rosy Glow or Apricot Glow..but if its a skin powder do I need shade one???
> 
> Here's a good review:
> By Terry Archives | The Beauty Look Book


Sorry I'm just now responding! I am probably a 20 in Chanel right now. I read your comment further down and think those two colors (1& 2 I believe you said?) are a great place to start!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 29, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Sorry I'm just now responding! I am probably a 20 in Chanel right now. I read your comment further down and think those two colors (1& 2 I believe you said?) are a great place to start!



No problem - thanks! I think so too.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2017)

I ordered 2 - Rosy Gleam this morning. I'm going to see if I love it & if so, I'll order 2 more.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 31, 2017)

Sun Desire


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 62163
> 
> Sun Desire



That is really pretty! I hope you love it on. I want to know about the texture. Thanks!!!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That is really pretty! I hope you love it on. I want to know about the texture. Thanks!!!



Texture is just like that in the large Sun Designer Palettes.  Do you have one of those?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> That is really pretty! I hope you love it on. I want to know about the texture. Thanks!!!



They are swatching much lighter than I expected.  Not a bad thing though.  Just a statement of fact.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2017)

boschicka said:


> They are swatching much lighter than I expected.  Not a bad thing though.  Just a statement of fact.



I'm actually quite relieved to read that  Is it more of a bronzing shade? It looks pretty. I'm tempted.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Texture is just like that in the large Sun Designer Palettes.  Do you have one of those?



Yes & I like them a lot. Cool!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I'm actually quite relieved to read that  Is it more of a bronzing shade? It looks pretty. I'm tempted.



I imagine any of the brown shades Beige Nude and darker could serve as bronzers for fair people.  Sun Desire is a light blush shade.  I think Amber...something would also look like a blush shade.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 31, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Texture is just like that in the large Sun Designer Palettes.  Do you have one of those?



Oh shoot. There goes more money


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 31, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 62163
> 
> Sun Desire



That is GORGEOUS


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh shoot. There goes more money



Right!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2017)

#2  Rosy Gleam. Can I say how much I LOVE this palette. It's so perfect for my skin tone  The outer ring is a pale nude slight pink peachy skin shade. The center is a white pale pink with subtle pearl. It glows in such a beautiful way. I adore the outer ring. Reminds me a bit of MAC's Marilyn BP 
Swatches don't do it justice. 
It also evens & blurs the skin making it soft focus & so pretty.



















Center - left, Outer Ring - right


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> #2  Rosy Gleam. Can I say how much I LOVE this palette. It's so perfect for my skin tone  The outer ring is a pale nude slight pink peachy skin shade. The center is a white pale pink with subtle pearl. It glows in such a beautiful way. I adore the outer ring. Reminds me a bit of MAC's Marilyn BP
> Swatches don't do it justice.
> It also evens & blurs the skin making it soft focus & so pretty.
> 
> ...



SO so beautiful! I just LOVE these! I only wish I had the chance to see them in person so I could be confident in choosing.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> #2  Rosy Gleam. Can I say how much I LOVE this palette. It's so perfect for my skin tone  The outer ring is a pale nude slight pink peachy skin shade. The center is a white pale pink with subtle pearl. It glows in such a beautiful way. I adore the outer ring. Reminds me a bit of MAC's Marilyn BP
> Swatches don't do it justice.
> It also evens & blurs the skin making it soft focus & so pretty.
> 
> ...



I’m so glad you love it! And you are completely correct - it does blur the skin and gift a gorgeous soft focus look. I cannot put mine down and want more!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> SO so beautiful! I just LOVE these! I only wish I had the chance to see them in person so I could be confident in choosing.



 I agree. My far away Saks carries By Terry in the store but the problem is that sometimes they don't have the most recent items. I'm not sure if I need shade #1  as it may not show up as anything more than a sheer blurring powder. Bosch is right, the shades are much lighter than they appear in the pan. The texture is so divine. I think I'll get the Sun blush shade. I wore this out in the car & in the natural light, it looked so soft natural & very pretty on.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I’m so glad you love it! And you are completely correct - it does blur the skin and gift a gorgeous soft focus look. I cannot put mine down and want more!



It's amazing. I want like a dozen of them lol. Would you recommend Apricot Glow for me? I love how it looks in the pan. The other 2 I think I'll get are Sun Desire & Amber Light.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I’m so glad you love it! And you are completely correct - it does blur the skin and gift a gorgeous soft focus look. I cannot put mine down and want more!



Hey, did you get your jeans? Yay or Nay?


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> It's amazing. I want like a dozen of them lol. Would you recommend Apricot Glow for me? I love how it looks in the pan. The other 2 I think I'll get are Sun Desire & Amber Light.


Honestly, yes. I would recommend Apricot Glow. I personally can have a lot of red in my face some days and I feel like it works on me to tone down my redness. I definitely think it’s worth trying! It is absolutely gorgeous and has been incredible on me as a setting/finishing powder. 

I want all of them too! I also have my eye on Rosy Gleam, Sun Desire, and Beige Nude.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Hey, did you get your jeans? Yay or Nay?



I did get them! They’re so great on. They’re high waisted and super comfortable. The lace knees are just enough to be interesting but not too much or tacky. My fiancé even liked them which shocked me lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Honestly, yes. I would recommend Apricot Glow. I personally can have a lot of red in my face some days and I feel like it works on me to tone down my redness. I definitely think it’s worth trying! It is absolutely gorgeous and has been incredible on me as a setting/finishing powder.
> 
> I want all of them too! I also have my eye on Rosy Gleam, Sun Desire, and Beige Nude.



Okie dokie I will get it then LOL! Oh, I forgot about Beige Nude. I may need it too 



Alysse011 said:


> I did get them! They’re so great on. They’re high waisted and super comfortable. The lace knees are just enough to be interesting but not too much or tacky. My fiancé even liked them which shocked me lol.



That's awesome!!! It's such a nice feeling when they look & feel good. Funny about your fiance 
I got my rose colored AMO jeans from Anthro today. I had been watching them for the longest time & then my size popped back in stock & I had a 25% code given to me by my store. They overnighted them to me *shock* & I LOVE LOVE them on  
Access Denied


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 1, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Okie dokie I will get it then LOL! Oh, I forgot about Beige Nude. I may need it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooo I love those! And they were overnighted? That’s awesome.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Ooooo I love those! And they were overnighted? That’s awesome.



 I have no idea why they overnighted them. My shipping was free.

Does the Apricot have any peachy color on your face when you use both shades?


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 2, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I have no idea why they overnighted them. My shipping was free.
> 
> Does the Apricot have any peachy color on your face when you use both shades?



I don't detect peach on my face when I use it! I honestly don't detect any color, just that beautiful blurring effect. I use powder sparingly though, so I don't know what it would be like if someone were to be more heavy handed with their setting powders.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2017)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 62163
> 
> Sun Desire



So what does this look like on skin? Should I get it???  lol


----------



## boschicka (Nov 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> So what does this look like on skin? Should I get it???  lol



I think you already know the answer. 

Yes, it's a beautiful blush!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I think you already know the answer.
> 
> Yes, it's a beautiful blush!



LOL! Just checking


----------



## boschicka (Nov 3, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> LOL! Just checking



It's nice b/c it's buildable, hard to overdo it, & blends easily.


----------



## r0mini0n (Nov 8, 2017)

I ordered 4 of these unseen (1, 3, 4 and 6 I believe). I noticed they were €46 on the French Sephora site, and only €33 in a Belgium beauty store so I picked up the lightest one last week. This weekend there was a special discount and only €28, so obviously I considered it my duty to order three more.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 29, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Nov 30, 2017)

I am glad they added more sticks for darker skin tones. those palettes are so ugly tho


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 13, 2017)

I recently ran out of my Terrybly Densillis concealer, and I decided to try Touche Veloutee. It is very good! I do like it more than YSL's touche eclat. I have been layering it over my CdP concealer (CdP for coverage, Touche Veloutee for the extra pizzazz)


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2018)

Those weird eyeshadow palettes are up for pre-order at Saks.  Anyone planning to try them?


----------



## MakeupAli (Jan 24, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Those weird eyeshadow palettes are up for pre-order at Saks.  Anyone planning to try them?


Well, the bright one definitely looked so kindergarten play dough or something, and I was like how can this be By Terry? But then I saw the swatches up just today on the Beauty Professor. And even though I cannot absolutely trust her raves, the swatches are a lot better than one's first impression of the palettes. I'm not sure how to repost just the swatch photos but the whole review is at this link: Beauty Professor: First Look: The By Terry Game Lighter Palettes + Glow Expert Duo Sticks for Spring 2018  And to me the neutral nude palette swatches look better quality, though I personally can't wear brown that well. But it could be gorgeous for neutral lovers.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 25, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> Well, the bright one definitely looked so kindergarten play dough or something, and I was like how can this be By Terry? But then I saw the swatches up just today on the Beauty Professor. And even though I cannot absolutely trust her raves, the swatches are a lot better than one's first impression of the palettes. I'm not sure how to repost just the swatch photos but the whole review is at this link: Beauty Professor: First Look: The By Terry Game Lighter Palettes + Glow Expert Duo Sticks for Spring 2018  And to me the neutral nude palette swatches look better quality, though I personally can't wear brown that well. But it could be gorgeous for neutral lovers.



Hmm, for my taste, those swatches don't look pleasant.  Money saved!


----------



## MakeupAli (Jan 26, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Hmm, for my taste, those swatches don't look pleasant.  Money saved!



Agreed. You can't trust a reviewer who loooooves everything.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 26, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> Agreed. You can't trust a reviewer who loooooves everything.



Ha, that and the descriptions weren't very helpful either.  Are they glittery/gritty like they seem from the swatches?


----------



## MakeupAli (Jan 27, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Ha, that and the descriptions weren't very helpful either.  Are they glittery/gritty like they seem from the swatches?



The large square is a matte powder. The inner square is a glitter metallic. From the swatches I've seen, the mattes in the pastel palette are less well pigmented than in the neutral palettes, but the metallics appear to have pigmentation. Not sure about fall out. The pastel colors are nicer than what is shown in the graphic of the palette, which colors are hideous. 

I used to love BT eye shadow singles but when they went to palettes, the formula changed, not on a par with the rest of their line.


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 1, 2018)

In the past I've ordered most of my ByTerry items from SpaceNK. But it seems that there customer service has changed for the worse recently. Has anyone else experienced that? 

What happened was that I placed an order during their sale for multiple items. Upon further researching these items on other sites, I discovered that one was actually a product for men's hair care, which was not mentioned in the product description. In addition, there was a second item that apparently they were out of stock on, that was never sent. 

I had a series of email exchanges document this. But they never refunded the money from my order. I have both phoned and emailed them. They don't return a phone call, and they have a 72 hour response time on emails. It is now one month from the time that I was sent an email, promising the refund that never happened.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 1, 2018)

that sounds like bluemercury 
i bet they outsourced they cs to india (or somewhere else)
sephora did too


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 2, 2018)

Monsy said:


> that sounds like bluemercury
> i bet they outsourced they cs to india (or somewhere else)
> sephora did too



Well Sephora you get answers from. But this must be one person working one half hour per week. And if you are believing that this is how you can service the buyers of luxury brands you have another think coming. The minute this is resolved, I am unsubscribing and never setting foot in their store again.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 2, 2018)

I agree with you. It is unnaceptable


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> In the past I've ordered most of my ByTerry items from SpaceNK. But it seems that there customer service has changed for the worse recently. Has anyone else experienced that?
> 
> What happened was that I placed an order during their sale for multiple items. Upon further researching these items on other sites, I discovered that one was actually a product for men's hair care, which was not mentioned in the product description. In addition, there was a second item that apparently they were out of stock on, that was never sent.
> 
> I had a series of email exchanges document this. But they never refunded the money from my order. I have both phoned and emailed them. They don't return a phone call, and they have a 72 hour response time on emails. It is now one month from the time that I was sent an email, promising the refund that never happened.


I ordered from their sale as well, item was out of stock but instead of cancelling my order they just put it on hold saying they will notify me when the item is back in stock. I waited like two weeks and then asked to cancel the order because it was just taking too long and I lost interested by that time, so they cancelled it but never refunded the money. I just opened a case with Paypal and got the money back immediately.

Their service is usually great though. I've had a few other issues recently (promo codes not working, order not going through/getting an error but charging me for it) and they were very helpful and always replied quickly.


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 2, 2018)

Naynadine said:


> I ordered from their sale as well, item was out of stock but instead of cancelling my order they just put it on hold saying they will notify me when the item is back in stock. I waited like two weeks and then asked to cancel the order because it was just taking too long and I lost interested by that time, so they cancelled it but never refunded the money. I just opened a case with Paypal and got the money back immediately.
> 
> Their service is usually great though. I've had a few other issues recently (promo codes not working, order not going through/getting an error but charging me for it) and they were very helpful and always replied quickly.



I'm glad you had a better experience.  I'm in the US, have been an NDulge member for four years and bought a lot of product. I'm a big BT fan and collector. On this transaction, they have failed to refund the $100 I'm owed for over a month, never once returned phone messages, and don't deliver on their promise to respond to an email within 72 hours (3 days). Now that three days have passed and it's a weekend, I hope I will hear something by Monday-- six days after I alerted them to the problem. If I'm lucky. Clearly, something has changed at the company at least here in the U.S.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 2, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> I'm glad you had a better experience.  I'm in the US, have been an NDulge member for four years and bought a lot of product. I'm a big BT fan and collector. On this transaction, they have failed to refund the $100 I'm owed for over a month, never once returned phone messages, and don't deliver on their promise to respond to an email within 72 hours (3 days). Now that three days have passed and it's a weekend, I hope I will hear something by Monday-- six days after I alerted them to the problem. If I'm lucky. Clearly, something has changed at the company at least here in the U.S.


I order from their UK site so it seems their CS is a bit better there. Hopefully you'll get a reply soon!


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 5, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I agree with you. It is unnaceptable


After instigating a Paypal action brought no response, I phoned a local NK store here in town. What the on-line does is not their responsibility, but since I am also a customer of the NK store, I figured it was worth reaching out. The sales person told me that they have been receiving complaints like mine. I am wondering if there is any way of reporting the problem on Specktra so more people don't fall down this rabbit hole.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 5, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> After instigating a Paypal action brought no response, I phoned a local NK store here in town. What the on-line does is not their responsibility, but since I am also a customer of the NK store, I figured it was worth reaching out. The sales person told me that they have been receiving complaints like mine. I am wondering if there is any way of reporting the problem on Specktra so more people don't fall down this rabbit hole.



Paypal covers transactions so why are they not helping you?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 5, 2018)

you can open new thread in the SHOPPING part of the forum


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 10, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Paypal covers transactions so why are they not helping you?


Thank you. Paypal got them to give the refund. And then SpaceNK sent another of their auto-response emails which did not reference the actual problem and asked me to rate their CS. There is no one at home at CS. I will never order from them on-line again.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 10, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> Thank you. Paypal got them to give the refund. And then SpaceNK sent another of their auto-response emails which did not reference the actual problem and asked me to rate their CS. There is no one at home at CS. I will never order from them on-line again.



That's good news! They don't answer their phone either? Terrible


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 12, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> That's good news! They don't answer their phone either? Terrible



Nope. They are having their gift bag and I commented on a blog about my experience and the blogger reached out to them and I may wind up speaking to someone higher up on the food chain. I'm glad because they should correct this. And there should be an easier way to reach a manager.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 16, 2018)

*By Terry Hippy Chic & Happy Sun Sun Designer Palettes 

*




*

beautyprofessor*


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *By Terry Hippy Chic & Happy Sun Sun Designer Palettes
> 
> *
> View attachment 63765
> ...



Ooh, I LOVE Hippy Chic it's really pretty


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2018)

so pretty but i am afraid too dark for me


----------



## boschicka (Apr 19, 2018)

So pretty in person!!!  Hippy Chic

(PS. I ordered from Olivela. Never heard of it before. They use the proceeds from purchases to help children's causes. Used code 10WELCOME for 10% off first purchase)


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2018)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 63881
> 
> So pretty in person!!!  Hippy Chic
> 
> (PS. I ordered from Olivela. Never heard of it before. They use the proceeds from purchases to help children's causes. Used code 10WELCOME for 10% off first purchase)




I LOVE it!!!! I've never heard of them either.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 20, 2018)

I used both Sun Designer Palettes today. Happy Sun is not as dark as it looked online but it did work as a bronzer for me.  I did swirl all the colors on the right side though.  I may just use more of the top color come summer. Hippie Chic is very fun blush and highlighter palette.  I wore the bottom/right blush shade and the middle/feft highlighter shade today and the top right blush shade another day loved all.  I put the middle/right shade on one day thinking it was a blush but it was very glittery. i wasn't sure if I should try a different blush or if it was a highlighter shade and I didn't have time to play with it so I just blended it out but it is a beautiful color.  I am enjoying these so far and wonder how they might play with the bronze split creme stick since I want to get that next. 

I only saw this on one site but the price was lower than it was for previous Designer palettes. These are the same size and weight as previous palettes.


----------



## beatlegirl (Apr 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 63881
> 
> So pretty in person!!!  Hippy Chic
> 
> (PS. I ordered from Olivela. Never heard of it before. They use the proceeds from purchases to help children's causes. Used code 10WELCOME for 10% off first purchase)



I love this, so pretty!  Has anyone noticed the huge drop in price?  All the others were $82 and the new ones are $55.  It looks to be the same size, just curious why the price change.


----------

